# 2007 Nissan Maxima SE rusted frame



## Thom 7453 (Aug 5, 2018)

My son has a 2007 Maxima SE. He had the belts changed and the mechanic found a rust issue on the k-frame. Does anyone know if this can be welded or does the k frame need to be replaced. His Maxima is in good shape and has 140,000 on it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like there's a hole in just one area; if so, a welding shop can put a steel plate over the hole and weld it. Replacing the K frame is a very expensive venture and sometimes it's not worth shelling out all that cash for a car that's 11 years old.


----------



## Thom 7453 (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you Rogoman for your response. I have an appointment with a welder tomorrow. I hope he can weld it because my son loves his Maxima.


----------

